# Friends around Fuengirola/Mijas/Torremolinos/Marbella



## amy24

*Looking for friends in Marbella*

Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.


----------



## xabiaxica

amy24 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.


:welcome:

& congrats on the job :clap2:


we have quite a few posters in that area of various ages - quite a lot in the Málaga area too

if you put either Malaga or Marbella into the search you'll find lots of threads - there are a couple arranging meet ups too


----------



## mayotom

amy24 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.


Hi Amy 

There are a few groups who meet regularly, One such group is the Tuesday Lunch group Marbella Menu del Dia Martes Madness. on Facebook. Also there is the newly created group to meet every month for Activity based get together s.

Once you have 5 posts on here you can send Private Mails and I can give you contact details.


----------



## V-Dog

Hi

Check out the link where you will find a number of people in the same position as yourself.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/118782-wanting-meet-new-friends-costa-del-sol.html


----------



## amy24

thanks for the replys. 
I will look at the other thread. the lunch group sounds like a great idea but i work in an international school so unfortunately i dont get the traditional long spanish lunch break


----------



## becky1990

Hi Amy Im moving to estepona on sunday, only 15 min drive away from marbella, im 22 and hoping I can make friends pretty quickly, how long have you been over there? Beckyx


----------



## amy24

I've been here since the end of august, so around 2 months now


----------



## becky1990

Oh well not long then, are you enjoying it? Just finishing packing ready for the three day drive from the uk, not looking forward to that with an excitable Labrador all the way. Let me know if you want to meet up because I'm not looking forward to leaving everyone so a friend would be good.


----------



## Grasparossa

Hi,

I am so glad to hear of some people in the Marbella and Estepona area.
We should try to meet up one Saturday? Amy, I´m in an international school too. Half term at last!

Hope to meet you all soon


----------



## amy24

My school doesn't have half term  We just have thursday off school for all saints day


----------



## Lena1980

*Friends in Marbella*

Hi everyone! 

I am somewhat new here in Marbella and want to meet more people.

I am a happy girl from Norway, 32 summers old and here "on my own".

I like the good life here in Marbella with all it has to offer of beach, vibe, party, shops, cafe's and so on... 

Hope to hear from u :clap2:

Hasta luego


----------



## V-Dog

Hi Lena,

Check out the thread below, where you will find a number of people in the same position as yourself 

I am also in the same position as you and intend to post in the thread, when I get some more free time!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2-wanting-meet-new-friends-costa-del-sol.html


----------



## kat212

amy24 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.



Hi Amy,

Hows your job going? Hope you've settled in well to Marbella! 
My name's Kathryn and I live in the Marbella area too and looking to make some new friends. I'm 29, I work from home and I also teach english. I've been here for nearly 6 years and I live with my spanish boyfriend. Unfortunately all the friends I've made have ended up moving back to the UK recently because of work etc. so feel like I'm starting again! 
Let me know if you're in the area and you fancy meeting up for a drink or something!


----------



## SpanglishCat

Hello!

I'm looking for some new friends too! I'm a 33 year old girl, living alone, have been in Marbella for 2.5 years and my friends have all moved away over the last 6 months, so I feel like I am starting again too! I'd love to meet up for coffee or something.
I don't feel like I've explored the region at all either, considering how long I've been here - time has just flown by with work etc - so I'm also looking for travel buddies if anyone fancies visiting cool places in Andalucia. 
I've only just joined the forum so I guess I will need to post a bit before I can send PMs...


----------



## kat212

SpanglishCat said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for some new friends too! I'm a 33 year old girl, living alone, have been in Marbella for 2.5 years and my friends have all moved away over the last 6 months, so I feel like I am starting again too! I'd love to meet up for coffee or something.
> I don't feel like I've explored the region at all either, considering how long I've been here - time has just flown by with work etc - so I'm also looking for travel buddies if anyone fancies visiting cool places in Andalucia.
> I've only just joined the forum so I guess I will need to post a bit before I can send PMs...


Hello! I know exactly how you feel, I'm in the same position! All my friends have recently moved back to the UK so I'm looking to meet some new people! 
I'm 29 and have lived in the Marbella area for nearly 6 years, I work from home so it's virtually impossible to meet new people! Let me know if you'd like to meet up for a drink one day?? Don't think I can pm either yet as I'm a new member on here but I can still pick up your reply on here so no problem!
Hope to hear from you! 
Kathryn


----------



## MarkusWeiss

*25 year old guy living in Marbella searching for friends*

The title alone is pretty sad I know, but I moved back to Marbella (Benahavis) late last year and when I'm not working I'm stuck riding my motorcycle alone because everyone I grew up with here has moved abroad or lives towards Malaga.

I'm 25 years old from the US originally, but I grew up locally, moved away with my now wife a few years ago only to miss it so much we moved back. I love motorcycles, any sport going, outdoor anything & food etc. 

Would love to meet people around my age that share similar interests or can even introduce me to something new  

super easy going & i have a solid moral compass so I won't be expecting crazy nights out lol

Please get in touch by PM

thanks!


----------



## blancab

*Make friends and meet people in Marbella*

Hi! 

I recently moved to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and I'd like to meet new people and make friends. 

I am Spanish, but soon found out that 80% of the people are foreigners here, and that's why I am using this forum. 

I lived in London for a while and I'm fluent in English. 

I'm up for pretty much anything: going to the beach or swimming pool, going shopping, cinema, a coffee in the afternoon, drinks at night... I don't normally play any sports, but wouldn't be a bad idea either!

Hopefully someone will live here already or move here soon. 

Looking forward to hearing from you!

- Blanca


----------



## Nugget_Hound

I hear Puerto Banus is very expensive??


----------



## blancab

Hey girls, 

I've seen this is from a few months ago, but maybe you are still looking for friends or wouldn't mind meeting someone else/she joins the group?

I am 30. Moved here in february with my (Irish) boyfriend. However we broke up in april and now I am here on my own. 

The fact that I work from home doesn't help either, since work is normally a good way to meet new people. 

I can't PM just yet, but if you read this and are interested, maybe you can send me a message or reply here and we'll figure out how to contact. 

Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Blanca


----------



## blancab

Hey Lena, 

My name is Blanca. I moved a few months ago to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and found your thread. 

Did you make any friends? Are you still here?

I wish we could get in touch. I am 30 and it'd be great to hang out together one day!

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Blanca


----------



## Annaliza

*Hello*



blancab said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently moved to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and I'd like to meet new people and make friends.
> 
> I am Spanish, but soon found out that 80% of the people are foreigners here, and that's why I am using this forum.
> 
> I lived in London for a while and I'm fluent in English.
> 
> I'm up for pretty much anything: going to the beach or swimming pool, going shopping, cinema, a coffee in the afternoon, drinks at night... I don't normally play any sports, but wouldn't be a bad idea either!
> 
> Hopefully someone will live here already or move here soon.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> - Blanca


Hey Blanca, 

I also recently moved to Marbella for work (Nueva Andalucia so very close to PBanus). 

Being born and bread in Luxembourg, having lived in the UK for 6 years I think I will stay here for a while as love the people and climate.. Enough of the rain and cold 

I would love to expand my social circle and so suggest we meet up if you are up for it. Add me on facebook if you use it <Annaliza Zacharis>.

Un saludo

Annaliza


----------



## cookiidoh

Hey  I stay at my place near Puerto Banus often...currently live in the UK but I'm hoping to meet new people when I go to stay there.


----------



## blancab

cookiidoh said:


> Hey  I stay at my place near Puerto Banus often...currently live in the UK but I'm hoping to meet new people when I go to stay there.


That's great news! 

Are you planning on moving here or you just normally came on holidays? When are you coming? 

I've been new people lately but it's always good to make more friends!

How can we contact each other outside here? (I'm new to this forum thing hehe) cuz it'd be great if we could meet up some time for a coffee or walk!

Hope to hear from you again soon!

B.


----------



## Recruitment30

*New in the area*



Annaliza said:


> Hey Blanca,
> 
> I also recently moved to Marbella for work (Nueva Andalucia so very close to PBanus).
> 
> Being born and bread in Luxembourg, having lived in the UK for 6 years I think I will stay here for a while as love the people and climate.. Enough of the rain and cold
> 
> I would love to expand my social circle and so suggest we meet up if you are up for it. Add me on facebook if you use it <Annaliza Zacharis>.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Annaliza


Hello,

I also recently moved to Bel Air which is between Puerto Banos and Estepona. I would love to make friends and meet people to do any activities as I am open to new things. Please add me to Facebook.

I am not very good at Spanish but have started to take lessons.

Speak son


----------



## cookiidoh

blancab said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Are you planning on moving here or you just normally came on holidays? When are you coming?
> 
> I've been new people lately but it's always good to make more friends!
> 
> How can we contact each other outside here? (I'm new to this forum thing hehe) cuz it'd be great if we could meet up some time for a coffee or walk!
> 
> Hope to hear from you again soon!
> 
> B.


Just holidays for now! Yeah sounds good, I'm looking forward to a few days away anyway!
I'm coming on the 18th August for a week or so. 
/SNIP/

Zoe


----------



## Recruitment30

*Hey*



cookiidoh said:


> Just holidays for now! Yeah sounds good, I'm looking forward to a few days away anyway!
> I'm coming on the 18th August for a week or so.
> /SNIP/
> 
> Zoe


So what are you going to be doing when you get here? we defo need to meet up.


----------



## cookiidoh

Recruitment30 said:


> So what are you going to be doing when you get here? we defo need to meet up.


Usually chill at the beach, walk round the shops..
/SNIP/


----------



## Recruitment30

*Nathan Johnson*



cookiidoh said:


> Usually chill at the beach, walk round the shops..


Great we can meet up and have a good time x


----------



## xabiaxica

I think it's great that you're all trying to meet up, but please, for your own protection, don't post or ask for personal contact details on the open forum - use the Private Message facility

this facility is available to regular posters

join in a few of the other threads, ask some questions, give some advice

you'll be surprised how quickly you'll be able to PM


----------



## lsel

I moved to Marbella 6 moths ago and still haven't met anyone to hang out with. I work as a translator and I work a lot, so thought it might be a good idea to meet someone, so here I am. 

What ya'll doing tonight anyway?


----------



## Recruitment30

I am having a quiet night in doors, what are you up to?

I would like to meet you and maybe have a drink or 2?

/SNIP/


----------



## lsel

Yea i do have facebook. But you prob wouldn't be able to find me because of my security settings.

and yeah it'd be cool to get out, but I am still working and it might take me a while before I finish it ;(


----------



## Recruitment30

lsel said:


> Yea i do have facebook. But you prob wouldn't be able to find me because of my security settings.
> 
> and yeah it'd be cool to get out, but I am still working and it might take me a while before I finish it ;(


Cool, maybe Monday night? are you male or female? do you play pool?


----------



## lsel

23 y.o man. What are you?
I am not really into pool. Played quite a few times many years ago.


----------



## Recruitment30

31 year old man, what are you interested in doing? do you find it easy to meet women around here?


----------



## lsel

we could grab a beer at the bar some day, get to meet each other, tell the story.
Yeah i guess it's pretty easy, you just go and be random!)


----------



## lisaadele

hey guys,
I've just moved to marbella too!did you meet up in the end?x


----------



## blancab

lisaadele said:


> hey guys,
> I've just moved to marbella too!did you meet up in the end?x


Hi lisaadele!

No, I didn't meet anybody yet!

You are a girl I guess, right?  If so, maybe we could meet for a coffee sometime? 

Looking forward to hearing from you!

B.


----------



## lisaadele

hey blanca,
that would be great!not sure if i can pm you but im free this weekend if you fancy a drink?where are you staying?are you near the old town?


----------



## blancab

I am in Puerto Banús


----------



## lisaadele

well if you come over this way,it would be great to meet up


----------



## brocher

lisaadele said:


> well if you come over this way,it would be great to meet up


Girls, PM facility usually kicks in after about 5 posts, so if it's not working yet, it should do if you just post a couple of more times.

sure you can find some place in common to meet! maybe head out to Banus on the bus, if you've not been yet.


----------



## xabiaxica

brocher said:


> Girls, PM facility usually kicks in after about 5 posts, so if it's not working yet, it should do if you just post a couple of more times.
> 
> sure you can find some place in common to meet! maybe head out to Banus on the bus, if you've not been yet.



they need to wait for a system update - they happen pretty frequently, so they just need a _little _patience................


----------



## lsel

I recently moved to Marbella area too! And i'd like to meet some people to hang out with after a hard working week). I am 22 y.o man if it matters


----------



## lisaadele

cool,sounds good!lets work out a place to meet.xx


----------



## lsel

I am ready for whatever as long as it's on the weekend)
Could grab a coffee or something... What you think?


----------



## mayotom

Hi Everybody,

How about a lunch meetup Say next Saturday 2pm, 

As for location, Who has Transport? I can drive anyway and bring a few others to a location suitable for all. 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## lsel

mayotom said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> How about a lunch meetup Say next Saturday 2pm,
> 
> As for location, Who has Transport? I can drive anyway and bring a few others to a location suitable for all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


I'd rather go Friday or Saturday evening. But I am in. I have a car as well.


----------



## Clarita

Hey guys!

I've just moved to Marbella too. Am in the process of finding somewhere to live but would be keen to catch up and meet some new people. I'm a 24 year old Australian... 

Claire


----------



## mayotom

Clarita said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've just moved to Marbella too. Am in the process of finding somewhere to live but would be keen to catch up and meet some new people. I'm a 24 year old Australian...
> 
> Claire


 Hi Claire.

If you need help with finding a place to live please let me know your requirements

Also there is a group of us going out on Saturday night in Puerto deportivo for a birthday party we are a mixed group from 20 to 35 of several nationalities who have lived here for various lengths of time from just a couple of weeks to several years.

If you are free I can provide more details.

Once you have posted on this site 5 times you can send and receive private messages.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Clarita

mayotom said:


> Hi Claire.
> 
> If you need help with finding a place to live please let me know your requirements
> 
> Also there is a group of us going out on Saturday night in Puerto deportivo for a birthday party we are a mixed group from 20 to 35 of several nationalities who have lived here for various lengths of time from just a couple of weeks to several years.
> 
> If you are free I can provide more details.
> 
> Once you have posted on this site 5 times you can send and receive private messages.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Hey Tom, 

That sounds great. Am going to look at a few places this evening but in the event nothing works out I'd appreciate some help. Am looking for a room in a shared apartment somewhere central - withing walking distance of Travesia huerta de Los cristales (where work is located). Ideally I'd be looking to pay 200-250€ gastos incluidos. 

Would be up for drinks Saturday. Will Pm you my number once I've made a few posts. Off to the beach now.

Un saludo,

Claire


----------



## Clarita

One more thing - I would prefer to live with Spanish-speakers as I'll be using English a lot at work. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mayotom

Clarita said:


> One more thing - I would prefer to live with Spanish-speakers as I'll be using English a lot at work.
> 
> Thanks again!


I've just been speaking with a guy(Argentinian ) who needs to find a room too. So maybe I could put you both in contact.

Tom


----------



## Clarita

Yeah. That might work.


----------



## mayotom

Clarita said:


> Yeah. That might work.


One more post Claire


----------



## Clarita

Hahaha. I know. I know. 

Popped out to see a place which turned out to be amazing. Slightly more expensive than I had planned but nothing a few tutoring sessions a week can't make up for. I'll have to be frugal until I find a few students but I'm good at that.


----------



## Emma**

Hi guys,

See a lot of people here that want to meet up. Not sure if that worked out already?  I'm not from Marbella, but it's pretty close by car. Maybe an idea to meet up with a (little) group sometime? Would be fun to meet some people! Happy to hear what you think


----------



## Emma**

Replied in some other threads as well, but also looking to meet some people here!


----------



## Evginy

Hola guys! I'm also new here in Marbella and up for socializing . What about grabbing a beer this weekend or next week? Let's put the time and place. 
Feel free to write me a private message.


----------



## Emma**

Evginy said:


> Hola guys! I'm also new here in Marbella and up for socializing . What about grabbing a beer this weekend or next week? Let's put the time and place.
> Feel free to write me a private message.


Hi!

I tried to send you a private message, but you can't receive them yet. Probably you have to post some more replies (I believe when you post 5 you can receive them). Wanted to give you my Facebook, thats easier, but rather do that in a private message


----------



## Evginy

Oh, thanks a lot, Emma, for the tip! Will do so


----------



## Evginy

Tomorrow starts las fiestas de San Pedro. I was thinking to go to San Pedro Alcántara this weekend to check out the Feria, if anybody wants to join.


----------



## Evginy

Hey guys! Que tal .
I'm also new in Marbella and don't know anybody except for my bosses )). Would be really great to meet somebody for having a cup of coffee or a walk. I've applied to the fb groups, hope the activities there are still going on.


----------



## Evginy

Tomorrow start las fiestas de San Pedro. I was thinking to go to San Pedro Alcántara this weekend to check out the Feria, if anybody wants to join. Feel free to write me a private message (hope that I can finally receive them).


----------



## Davidsims

*Meet new friends in Puerto banus*



blancab said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently moved to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and I'd like to meet new people and make friends.
> 
> I am Spanish, but soon found out that 80% of the people are foreigners here, and that's why I am using this forum.
> 
> I lived in London for a while and I'm fluent in English.
> 
> I'm up for pretty much anything: going to the beach or swimming pool, going shopping, cinema, a coffee in the afternoon, drinks at night... I don't normally play any sports, but wouldn't be a bad idea either!
> 
> Hopefully someone will live here already or move here soon.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> - Blanca


Hi Blanca,

Yes I wish the same to meet people too. I am to the west of nueva andalucia and it's a ghost complex with just me and the gardener! Can you recommend any places where I can meet expats in the area ? 

David


----------



## Davidsims

Evginy said:


> Tomorrow start las fiestas de San Pedro. I was thinking to go to San Pedro Alcántara this weekend to check out the Feria, if anybody wants to join. Feel free to write me a private message (hope that I can finally receive them).


Hi Evigny,

Ivejust moved to the area and looking for new friends. The complex I am in is like a ghost town with only the Spanish speaking gardener for company! 

I'm going into San Pedro today to see whats about. Can you recommend any good places to meet expats or similar like minded folk?

Best regards

David


----------



## Davidsims

mayotom said:


> Hi Claire.
> 
> If you need help with finding a place to live please let me know your requirements
> 
> Also there is a group of us going out on Saturday night in Puerto deportivo for a birthday party we are a mixed group from 20 to 35 of several nationalities who have lived here for various lengths of time from just a couple of weeks to several years.
> 
> If you are free I can provide more details.
> 
> Once you have posted on this site 5 times you can send and receive private messages.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom,

I've just moved to the San Pedro area and it would be great to meet similar expats. Are there any upcoming events or meeting places you can recommend?

Thanks

David


----------



## Evginy

Hola David! Sorry, can´t help you, I´ve moved here myself just a week ago and never been to San Pedro yet. 
This saturday will be a party on a beach of Fuengirola, if anybody is interested to go https ://www .facebook. com/events/206653969512031/ (erase the spaces)


----------



## *Alvaro*

Hi everybody!!

My name is Alvaro, I am an spanish guy that have just moved to Marbella from Madrid. I have some friends in here but it would be great to meet new people. I am 29 y.o love sports and a good chat but would be up for almost every kind of plan.

Regards,

Álvaro


----------



## mayotom

Hey all.

There will be a group of us going out in Marbella, tonight including some from here. anybody interested Please send me a PM, so I can send you my number and details

Tom


----------



## Evginy

Hey there!

What about hanging out tonight in Marbella? Let's start at 22:00 in a bar called El Barquito where caña is for 0,90 cents, Avenida Miguel Cano 7 (Pasaje Goyo).
For further information feel free to write me a private message and see you tonight guys!

Quedamos para salir por un rato por Marbella? Vamos a empezar a las 22:00 en el bar El Barquito con caña por 0,90 céntimos, Avenida Miguel Cano 7 (Pasaje Goyo).
Para más información escribidme un mensaje privado y nos vemos esta noche!


Un saludo


----------



## rubia1

blancab said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently moved to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and I'd like to meet new people and make friends.
> 
> I am Spanish, but soon found out that 80% of the people are foreigners here, and that's why I am using this forum.
> 
> I lived in London for a while and I'm fluent in English.
> 
> I'm up for pretty much anything: going to the beach or swimming pool, going shopping, cinema, a coffee in the afternoon, drinks at night... I don't normally play any sports, but wouldn't be a bad idea either!
> 
> Hopefully someone will live here already or move here soon.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> - Blanca


Hi there I know its been ages since you started this thread, but I have also moved back to this area, Bel Air which is not far from San Pedro. I am also looking to meet new people, and join some activitie groups etc.


----------



## EmilyL

Hi there!

Me and my husband (33 & 34 y o) moved to Marbella in September and we would really like to meet some new people! Are there any planned meet ups? Or perhaps we could organize something after the holidays.

/Emily


----------



## chicacarlita

Hi everyone,
Myself and my husband (31 and 38) are moving to Marbella middle March with our 1 year old boy.
We're looking to meet friends, we're very sociable, love to meet new people, into our fitness, food and the chilled out Spanish way of life!
Would be great to connect with some people before we move over.
Carla


----------



## manuelg

Welcome to Spain!

I am spanish, to make friends in spain is easy, just move around the town, and visit popular bars, people here is very friendly.

I like Malaga because it have a warn weather all the year, 18 degrees of medium temperature 
i live in FUengirola, its a town between Malaga and Marbella 15km from Malaga and 15 km from Marbella
Winter is a little boring in the coast.

Let me know if i can help with any info.


----------



## kurt85

I go to a Lunch meeting held in Marbella every month, about 25 to 50 people from all different places! Welcome to join! 

All the best,

Kurt


----------



## manuelg

and where is it the meeting?


----------



## kurt85

This month either the Don Carlos Hotel or the Los Monteros Hotel, I will let you know, this month its being held on the 31st at 1pm.

Kurt


----------



## Carol5

Hi I am 31 and myself ad my husband live in nueva andalucia and are always happy to make new friends. Private message me if you are still looking to meet new people


----------



## brocher

Carol5 said:


> Hi I am 31 and myself ad my husband live in nueva andalucia and are always happy to make new friends. Private message me if you are still looking to meet new people


Hi Carol, that's nice of you but no one will be able to PM you until you've made at least five posts. 

Ooh, I typed five friends instead of five posts, good job I actually noticed that mistake!!!

It would be great if any of these people ever came back to the forum and said they had settled, made friends.... and maybe helped others in the same position!


----------



## Carol5

Ok great thanks didnt realise that!


----------



## Carol5

We have 2 small children so would be happy to do playdates. The children and still small but their spanish is pretty good much better than mine! Also happy to meet people without kids


----------



## Carol5

We have recently moved to Nueva Andalucia from Estepona


----------



## afterglow

Hello 

My fiance and I have moved here from Barcelona and don't know anyone. It's very depressing. We are English 26 and 34. 
We like going out for coffee, drinks and days out in the car finding new and interesting places. My fiancee plays squash and thinks he's good. 

If there is anyone out there with a sense of humor and fun please somehow get in touch.

Natalie


----------



## Evginy

Hey guys,

Here is a group for organizing meetings in Marbella:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/539071036200538/. 
Usually they meet in different bars of Marbella every Thursday after 19:30.


----------



## mayotom

Evginy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is a group for organizing meetings in Marbella:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/539071036200538/.
> Usually they meet in different bars of Marbella every Thursday after 19:30.


Hope to see you guys again on Thursday, but not a late one, We are hiking La Concha again on Friday Morning. Its already added to the Costa Del Sol Activities Group. Hopefully about 10 for this weeks trip.


----------



## mayotom

afterglow said:


> Hello
> 
> My fiance and I have moved here from Barcelona and don't know anyone. It's very depressing. We are English 26 and 34.
> We like going out for coffee, drinks and days out in the car finding new and interesting places. My fiancee plays squash and thinks he's good.
> 
> If there is anyone out there with a sense of humor and fun please somehow get in touch.
> 
> Natalie


Hi Natalie,

Why not join the Intercambio group on Thursday or Join us for a Friday hike. 

Friday Morning Walk in the hills - La Concha


----------



## Emma01

amy24 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.


Hi Amy,

I just joined this forum and although your post is from 2 years ago I just wanted to say I am living in Marbella, I'm 29 and looking for more friends so if you are still here and want to connect, you can find me on facebook (you should find me under biggins100) 

Emma


----------



## Emma01

afterglow said:


> Hello
> 
> My fiance and I have moved here from Barcelona and don't know anyone. It's very depressing. We are English 26 and 34.
> We like going out for coffee, drinks and days out in the car finding new and interesting places. My fiancee plays squash and thinks he's good.
> 
> If there is anyone out there with a sense of humor and fun please somehow get in touch.
> 
> Natalie


Hi Natalie

I have just joined this forum, Me and my boyfriend are living in marbella, it is quite difficult to meet people especially a lot of times you do but they disappear to another country or back home after a while. I am 29 and he is 40, if you want to find me on facebook to connect, search for me, if you search for biggins100 on facebook i should come up.

Take care
Emma


----------



## Emma01

blancab said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I've seen this is from a few months ago, but maybe you are still looking for friends or wouldn't mind meeting someone else/she joins the group?
> 
> I am 30. Moved here in february with my (Irish) boyfriend. However we broke up in april and now I am here on my own.
> 
> The fact that I work from home doesn't help either, since work is normally a good way to meet new people.
> 
> I can't PM just yet, but if you read this and are interested, maybe you can send me a message or reply here and we'll figure out how to contact.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Blanca


Hi Blanca

I just joined this forum and found this from a while ago, don't know if your still on this forum or anything but I have been living in Marbella for 3 years with my boyfriend, I am 29 and I am looking for new friends also, most people I have met in the past seems to have disappeared back to UK or something. I don't think I can pm yet but if you have facebook, look for me on there, search for biggins100 and you should find me.

Emma


----------



## kat212

Emma01 said:


> Hi Blanca
> 
> I just joined this forum and found this from a while ago, don't know if your still on this forum or anything but I have been living in Marbella for 3 years with my boyfriend, I am 29 and I am looking for new friends also, most people I have met in the past seems to have disappeared back to UK or something. I don't think I can pm yet but if you have facebook, look for me on there, search for biggins100 and you should find me.
> 
> Emma




Hi Emma, Natalie and Blanca!
Im not sure how to message on here so thought id just make a post and hope it works! Ive been living in Spain for nearly 7 years and unfortunately have always found people have moved back to the UK because of work etc so I'm hoping to make some new friends! Im 30 and currently living in Marbella centre with my fiancé who is Spanish and also in his 30s. I like going out for a few drinks, shopping, running, meeting new people and seeing new places! Just let me know if you'd like to meet for a coffee or a cocktail some time! SNIP

Hope to hear from you.
Kat x


----------



## Emma01

kat212 said:


> Hi Emma, Natalie and Blanca!
> Im not sure how to message on here so thought id just make a post and hope it works! Ive been living in Spain for nearly 7 years and unfortunately have always found people have moved back to the UK because of work etc so I'm hoping to make some new friends! Im 30 and currently living in Marbella centre with my fiancé who is Spanish and also in his 30s. I like going out for a few drinks, shopping, running, meeting new people and seeing new places! Just let me know if you'd like to meet for a coffee or a cocktail some time! SNIP
> 
> Hope to hear from you.
> Kat x


Hi Kat, I have the same problem, people seem to move or just disappear or just don't seem to have time. 
If you have facebook you can add me on there and we can chat and maybe arrange a time to meet up and do something! search for biggins100 in facebook and i should come up! 
Emma x


----------



## jojo

You could always use the PM facility on here - that way, you know you're talking to the right person and not just "anyone" who's picked up your details from an open forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Evginy

There is Ruta de la Tapa Evento en Marbella. RUTA DE LA TAPA INVIERNO 2014 going on this weekend in Marbella. 
PM me if you want to meet up guys. 

Saludos!


----------



## kat212

Emma01 said:


> Hi Kat, I have the same problem, people seem to move or just disappear or just don't seem to have time.
> If you have facebook you can add me on there and we can chat and maybe arrange a time to meet up and do something! search for biggins100 in facebook and i should come up!
> Emma x



Hi Emma,
Sounds great! Sorry I have absolutely no idea how to pm on this website, ive done more than 5 posts but still cant see an option to pm :0/
Anyhoo, i think i have messaged you on fb (if not someone else is going to have received a random message hehehe)! SNIP
Kat x


----------



## jojo

kat212 said:


> Hi Emma,
> Sounds great! Sorry I have absolutely no idea how to pm on this website, ive done more than 5 posts but still cant see an option to pm :0/
> Anyhoo, i think i have messaged you on fb (if not someone else is going to have received a random message hehehe)! SNIP
> Kat x


Please dont post your personal e-mail address, it encourages spammers to the forum and more importantly, you have absolutely no idea who may answer you, spam you, arrange to meet you......

There, nag over lol!!!

To pm, you click on the prsons profile name and a drop down box will appear, giving you the option of PMing

Jo xxxx


----------



## kat212

jojo said:


> Please dont post your personal e-mail address, it encourages spammers to the forum and more importantly, you have absolutely no idea who may answer you, spam you, arrange to meet you......
> 
> There, nag over lol!!!
> 
> To pm, you click on the prsons profile name and a drop down box will appear, giving you the option of PMing
> 
> Jo xxxx


Sorry Jo I had no idea! Ive finally worked out how to pm now!
Thanks,
Kat x


----------



## jojo

kat212 said:


> Sorry Jo I had no idea! Ive finally worked out how to pm now!
> Thanks,
> Kat x



well done!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## AnthonyCDS

*New Friends ?*

Guys/Girls, its great to see that there are some people out there looking to meet new friends on the coast. I was a bit worried about taking to the internet to meet some new friends but it looks like you are all at it ... so here i am too.

I live in Benalmadena, am 38, i run (plan on taking up paddle boarding this summer), work from home and just out of a long term relationship of 18 years - hence the need to meet new people!

It would be great to hear from any guys or girls out there looking to meet up along the coast.


----------



## miracle1985

kat212 said:


> Sorry Jo I had no idea! Ive finally worked out how to pm now!
> Thanks,
> Kat x


Same here


----------



## brit_inSpain

hey all,

I'm a Brit, looking for friends in Marbella or Estepona 

I'm a mid 20's, easy going individual,

Do get in touch if you are in a similar boat

thanks


----------



## brit_inSpain

Hi Kat, Emma, Natalie, Blanca...etc

I can't pm as i'm 'new' but if any of you want to meet - do shout.

Im a brit, aged 27 



kat212 said:


> Hi Emma, Natalie and Blanca!
> Im not sure how to message on here so thought id just make a post and hope it works! Ive been living in Spain for nearly 7 years and unfortunately have always found people have moved back to the UK because of work etc so I'm hoping to make some new friends! Im 30 and currently living in Marbella centre with my fiancé who is Spanish and also in his 30s. I like going out for a few drinks, shopping, running, meeting new people and seeing new places! Just let me know if you'd like to meet for a coffee or a cocktail some time! SNIP
> 
> Hope to hear from you.
> Kat x


----------



## Khela17

Hi I'm going out to marbella in by myself.. Jus cuz all my friends are too busy in uni exams. I'm 21, female .. Love a good nightlife wanna chill in the sun all day. Jus lookin for so,e lively friends out there


----------



## Khela17

Interestedddd


----------



## mayotom

Khela17 said:


> Interestedddd


you can find people through a couple of different groups like

Costa del Sol Activities

Intercambio

Couchsurfing Events


----------



## mcgarry

*New in town*

Hello

My name's Steve and I recently moved here from Sheffield to live with my girlfriend who's Spanish. 
I'm an English teacher and I'm working over the summer at a university, so I'll be heading back to the UK for the summer, (yes, I can see the irony / stupidity in that!) I came out here about two moths ago to find work for September before heading back for the summer. I've successsfully done that but now I've got loads of time on my hands as my girlfriend is working full time.

If anyone is interested in meeting up for a coffee or beer or just a chat let me know. I'm living in the centre of Marbella and interested in most things, but missing the chats I used to have back home with friends, so it would be great to meet some new people.

Cheers


----------



## Welsh63

Hellooo! Just moved out to Marbella 2 weeks ago!! Got myself a flat share in the old town of Marbella! none of my flatmates speak english only spanish soo it is hard to converse... I am 22 fun, bubbly and easygoing! and looking to meet some people out here! I do enjoy my nightlife etc I am working in a restaurant out here and I am looking to stay til the end of the summer or even longer, no plans


----------



## Welsh63

Khela17 said:


> Hi I'm going out to marbella in by myself.. Jus cuz all my friends are too busy in uni exams. I'm 21, female .. Love a good nightlife wanna chill in the sun all day. Jus lookin for so,e lively friends out there



Hey Khela17 just read your message fairly similar to mine are you able to pm me? 

Hannah


----------



## mayotom

Hannah/Welsh63 you need to have 5 posts before you cand send/recieve a PM, search back trough this tread to find links to the activities group and intercambio, there is always something going on.there will be a group of us in Mattahambre tomorrow night from about 10pm, feel free to join

TJ


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Welsh63 said:


> Hellooo! Just moved out to Marbella 2 weeks ago!! Got myself a flat share in the old town of Marbella! none of my flatmates speak english only spanish soo it is hard to converse... I am 22 fun, bubbly and easygoing! and looking to meet some people out here! I do enjoy my nightlife etc I am working in a restaurant out here and I am looking to stay til the end of the summer or even longer, no plans


Well done to you on getting a job here!
Did you get it before you came?
Is it a summer job or all year?
I bet it's long hours, as restaurant work all over the world seems to be.
It would be great if you could give us some info as we're always telling people that it's very difficult to find work here, yet you've done it! This the thread to post on
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/374305-stories-life-spain.html
Hope you enjoy Marbella!


----------



## Welsh63

mayotom said:


> Hannah/Welsh63 you need to have 5 posts before you cand send/recieve a PM, search back trough this tread to find links to the activities group and intercambio, there is always something going on.there will be a group of us in Mattahambre tomorrow night from about 10pm, feel free to join
> 
> TJ


Thanks Tom! I'd love too! But I am working tonight my shifts always start at 4.30pm and end about 1/2am is there anything going on in the days of next week? 😊 I had a look through some posts and came across the expats closed Facebook groups I've sent an invitation


----------



## Welsh63

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well done to you on getting a job here!
> Did you get it before you came?
> Is it a summer job or all year?
> I bet it's long hours, as restaurant work all over the world seems to be.
> It would be great if you could give us some info as we're always telling people that it's very difficult to find work here, yet you've done it! This the thread to post on
> 
> 
> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> Nooo I didnt have a job before I came. I did try to look online, but everywhere I tried wanted to meet you first before giving you a job. So I just got a flight out here, booked myself in to a hostel in Marbella centre and printed off some CVs.
> 
> I started off down Puerto Banus way handing out about 4 CVs and was offered a trial shift in one of the restaurants there. I wasnt too keen, so I tried the strip behind where all the nightlife is, and there is always work going for PRs, always. But very hard to get a place to work behind the bar unless you know people or get very lucky. And pestering people on the streets to come to the bars is not my sort of thing at all! I also tried looking up restaurants in Marbella city on trip advisor that had good reviews and were run by British people and emailed round or dropped in asking for work.
> 
> I ended up having to choose between working in a party hotel called Sisu near Puerto Banus as a waitress doing 60-80 hours a week but be on good money and be around people my own age etc. Or working in a nice restaurant in Marbella centre on a lower income but would and have more time to explore and actually learn abit of spanish. I went for the restaurant even though I know I have made it a little harder for myself.
> 
> P.s sorry for the essay haha


----------



## feiaini

Welsh63 said:


> Hellooo! Just moved out to Marbella 2 weeks ago!! Got myself a flat share in the old town of Marbella! none of my flatmates speak english only spanish soo it is hard to converse... I am 22 fun, bubbly and easygoing! and looking to meet some people out here! I do enjoy my nightlife etc I am working in a restaurant out here and I am looking to stay til the end of the summer or even longer, no plans


Hey there - Gonna be moving to Marbella at the end of the summer, but finding it hard to find somewhere decent to live! What's the flat share like? Where did you find it?  Hope you're having a great experience so far.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Welsh63 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done to you on getting a job here!
> Did you get it before you came?
> Is it a summer job or all year?
> I bet it's long hours, as restaurant work all over the world seems to be.
> It would be great if you could give us some info as we're always telling people that it's very difficult to find work here, yet you've done it! This the thread to post on
> 
> 
> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> Nooo I didnt have a job before I came. I did try to look online, but everywhere I tried wanted to meet you first before giving you a job. So I just got a flight out here, booked myself in to a hostel in Marbella centre and printed off some CVs.
> 
> I started off down Puerto Banus way handing out about 4 CVs and was offered a trial shift in one of the restaurants there. I wasnt too keen, so I tried the strip behind where all the nightlife is, and there is always work going for PRs, always. But very hard to get a place to work behind the bar unless you know people or get very lucky. And pestering people on the streets to come to the bars is not my sort of thing at all! I also tried looking up restaurants in Marbella city on trip advisor that had good reviews and were run by British people and emailed round or dropped in asking for work.
> 
> I ended up having to choose between working in a party hotel called Sisu near Puerto Banus as a waitress doing 60-80 hours a week but be on good money and be around people my own age etc. Or working in a nice restaurant in Marbella centre on a lower income but would and have more time to explore and actually learn abit of spanish. I went for the restaurant even though I know I have made it a little harder for myself.
> 
> P.s sorry for the essay haha
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting read. Thanks for writing!
> 
> I think you made the right choice because even though you're very young, 60 - 80 hours a week of waitressing is obviously the road to burn out (apart from being totally illegal of course!)
> 
> So it sounds like what you're saying, from your experience, is that it's fairly easy to get a crap job like touting for customers in the street (is it possible to make a living from that kind of work?)
> OR
> You've got restaurant work with very long hours, but reasonable pay
> OR
> a normal job in a normal restaurant with normal pay
> 
> So actually a lot easier than I thought!
> Just another couple of things, you don't speak Spanish, do you? So it's not needed as a job requirement in that area?
> And is this just a summer job or will it carry on through the year?
> Oh, and will this be declared or undeclared?
> Don't mean to be nosey, just really interested in what the job situation is like down there.
> PS I have copied your post onto the thread I mentioned earlier.
Click to expand...


----------



## Madliz

Welsh63 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done to you on getting a job here!
> Did you get it before you came?
> Is it a summer job or all year?
> I bet it's long hours, as restaurant work all over the world seems to be.
> It would be great if you could give us some info as we're always telling people that it's very difficult to find work here, yet you've done it! This the thread to post on
> 
> 
> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> Nooo I didnt have a job before I came. I did try to look online, but everywhere I tried wanted to meet you first before giving you a job. So I just got a flight out here, booked myself in to a hostel in Marbella centre and printed off some CVs.
> 
> I started off down Puerto Banus way handing out about 4 CVs and was offered a trial shift in one of the restaurants there. I wasnt too keen, so I tried the strip behind where all the nightlife is, and there is always work going for PRs, always. But very hard to get a place to work behind the bar unless you know people or get very lucky. And pestering people on the streets to come to the bars is not my sort of thing at all! I also tried looking up restaurants in Marbella city on trip advisor that had good reviews and were run by British people and emailed round or dropped in asking for work.
> 
> I ended up having to choose between working in a party hotel called Sisu near Puerto Banus as a waitress doing 60-80 hours a week but be on good money and be around people my own age etc. Or working in a nice restaurant in Marbella centre on a lower income but would and have more time to explore and actually learn abit of spanish. I went for the restaurant even though I know I have made it a little harder for myself.
> 
> P.s sorry for the essay haha
> 
> 
> 
> Having known people who worked at Sisu I think you made the right choice!
Click to expand...


----------



## Welsh63

feiaini said:


> Hey there - Gonna be moving to Marbella at the end of the summer, but finding it hard to find somewhere decent to live! What's the flat share like? Where did you find it?  Hope you're having a great experience so far.


Hey Feiaini! Depends on where your working or want to work! Like people who are doing seasons or work in the bars and restaurants etc in Puerto Banus normally live in Nueva Andalucia as its cheap to live you could get a flatshare from 200 euros a month. I live in Marbella centre for 250 a month all bills included I am living with people who speak very little English haha, but i needed to find a place asap as i couldnt afford to live in a hostel every night! You can find flat shares or rooms to rent just from walking around out here as they put a little ad on the balconies of the flats saying 'Alquilo Habitacion' or sites like fotocasa, milanuncios or idealista. I am enjoying, but i would like to get to know more people from around here


----------



## Welsh63

Pesky Wesky said:


> Welsh63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting read. Thanks for writing!
> 
> I think you made the right choice because even though you're very young, 60 - 80 hours a week of waitressing is obviously the road to burn out (apart from being totally illegal of course!)
> 
> So it sounds like what you're saying, from your experience, is that it's fairly easy to get a crap job like touting for customers in the street (is it possible to make a living from that kind of work?)
> OR
> You've got restaurant work with very long hours, but reasonable pay
> OR
> a normal job in a normal restaurant with normal pay
> 
> So actually a lot easier than I thought!
> Just another couple of things, you don't speak Spanish, do you? So it's not needed as a job requirement in that area?
> And is this just a summer job or will it carry on through the year?
> Oh, and will this be declared or undeclared?
> Don't mean to be nosey, just really interested in what the job situation is like down there.
> PS I have copied your post onto the thread I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't make a living from the PR work unless you want seasonal work it's mainly commission based. Normally you do get accommodation thrown in with it and free drinks whilst working.
> 
> I'd say I have a normal restaurant job with normal pay . And no! I don't speak a word of Spanish! Because marbella is full of tourist. 99.9% of the customers coming in to the restaurant are English speakers. I think I am only making a summer season out of this experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcgarry

Hi there
Not sure if anyone is interested, but I'm trying to organise something for tonight as a meet up.

I can't post a link yet as I've only posted once. 

Would anyone be around this evening for a drink and or watch the football?

If you type "watching England or mainly talking before the match and during" into Facebook you should be able to find the event.

If you're in the Marbella area and don't have any plans, feel free to come along.

Yes, it's short notice!! Sorry

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Welsh63 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't make a living from the PR work unless you want seasonal work it's mainly commission based. Normally you do get accommodation thrown in with it and free drinks whilst working.
> 
> I'd say I have a normal restaurant job with normal pay . And no! I don't speak a word of Spanish! Because marbella is full of tourist. 99.9% of the customers coming in to the restaurant are English speakers. I think I am only making a summer season out of this experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info which will be of value to others.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your summer as I'm sure you will. It was just the kind of thing I would've done at your age and I always had a great time!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kriss90

*In fuengirola for four weeks*

Hi! My name is kristoffer. I am from sweden and 23 yr. I'll be in La cala de mijas(between fuengirola and marbella) for four weeks. I dont really have anyone to hang out with here, I just arrived. So if there's anyone who wants to hang out, don't hesitate to send me a message. My parents just got a flat here, so I'll probobly be here from time to time. Maybe even come to study here next year. So it wouldn't hurt to make a couple of friends around here.


----------



## emmms

blancab said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently moved to Marbella (Puerto Banús) and I'd like to meet new people and make friends.
> 
> I am Spanish, but soon found out that 80% of the people are foreigners here, and that's why I am using this forum.
> 
> I lived in London for a while and I'm fluent in English.
> 
> I'm up for pretty much anything: going to the beach or swimming pool, going shopping, cinema, a coffee in the afternoon, drinks at night... I don't normally play any sports, but wouldn't be a bad idea either!
> 
> Hopefully someone will live here already or move here soon.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> - Blanca


Hi Bianca

I live in Nueva Andalucía and i would like to meet new people in the area.
Im up for anything, beach, shopping,workout, glass of wine 

Im new in this forum so I'm not sure how to get in contact.

Looking forward to here from you!


----------



## kat212

Hi Emmms,
I'm in the Marbella area and always looking to meet new people! I'm into most things and Marbella is great as there is always something going on (especially now summer has started!). Let me know if you'd like to meet up for a drink some time. 
Once you have written a post 5 times on here then you can private message, so keep posting and then you'll be able to contact people, hope that helps!
Kathryn


----------



## ClairAnn

emmms said:


> Hi Bianca
> 
> I live in Nueva Andalucía and i would like to meet new people in the area.
> Im up for anything, beach, shopping,workout, glass of wine
> 
> Im new in this forum so I'm not sure how to get in contact.
> 
> Looking forward to here from you!


Hi 
I'm Clair. Single, young age 40. I live in the Calahonda area. I met one of my closest friends through this site when I first arrived in August 2012. Two years later almost, I am back  keen to make more friends.
I'm Irish, came here by myself and work from home online with my own business. Like to go shopping, clubbing, working out, sunbathing, active things or just chilling out. Basically happy to make new friends and do whatever 
Private message me if you'd like to consider meeting up.
Clair


----------



## ClairAnn

kat212 said:


> Hi Emmms,
> I'm in the Marbella area and always looking to meet new people! I'm into most things and Marbella is great as there is always something going on (especially now summer has started!). Let me know if you'd like to meet up for a drink some time.
> Once you have written a post 5 times on here then you can private message, so keep posting and then you'll be able to contact people, hope that helps!
> Kathryn


Hi Kathryn
I'm keen to meet new friends! I'm here since August 2012 and have made friends but they are busy with family or partners. Love to make some more and have a more active social life. 
I live in Calahonda and am active and love to do fun things or just relax and enjoy the summer.
Private message me if you would like to consider meeting up?
Clair


----------



## XSnPX

*Noob in Marbella*

Hi to all in and around Marbella!

I moved here in Marbella at the end of April to work full time. I am originally French but lived the majority of my life in the UK and work have sent me to Spain to open a new office for them which is great stuff.

I already loved Spain for a long time, so coming here to live & work is excellent.

I am here to really start meeting new people and build my social circle and make friends, so please free to contact me to talk and maybe meet for a few drinks.

I am hard working, easy going, I don't take life too seriously (only when it is needed) and make sure i enjoy every moment as life is too short to make it more complicated then it is.

I love cooking, eating, going to the beach, visiting new cultures and areas (I think Kite surfing in Tarifa is to be done soon), BBQs, dinner parties and making sure a good time is always had by everyone...

I speak fluent in French and English with a good grasp of Spanish... 

Would love to hear from you and if you want to know more - you can always add me on facebook or chat on whatsapp or other by PMing me directly.


Thx

Benoit!


----------



## dominikac

*Meeting people in Marbella*

Hi everyone

My name is Dominika and I have moved to Marbella less than a week ago so I don't know many people around here. I wondered whether there is anybody who does Salsa and Bachata dancing and would fancy going to a fiesta de baile in a bar called La Clave tonight with me? 

I also really like to play beach volley so if somebody has a group and wouldn't mind me tagging along, that would be fantastic 
If you fancy doing either of these things give me a shout!

Hablo espanol tambien asi que si no hablas ingles, no hay problema


----------



## MissGlam

Hi All I just moved to riviera from uk looking to meet new friends to hang out with feel free to message me back if you fancy going for a drink or meal in Marbella/puerto banus I'm 33 but told I look much younger xx


----------



## XSnPX

MissGlam said:


> Hi All I just moved to riviera from uk looking to meet new friends to hang out with feel free to message me back if you fancy going for a drink or meal in Marbella/puerto banus I'm 33 but told I look much younger xx


Hi welcome to Spain,

Is be more than happy to meet for a drink soon if you want. 

I'm unable to seed a pm or email yet as the forum waits till you posted at least 5 posts and this in my third 😊

Once I do 5 ill pm u my details of let's chat on here! 

What are you doing in Spain? 

Benoit


----------



## MissGlam

Yeah ok no problem . I'm just living enjoying the place my boutique is online so I have free time


----------



## jojo

*please dont post your personal phone numbers or details on the open forum, they will be removed for your own safety, it could attract all sorts*

Jo xxx


----------



## dominikac

*Meeting people in Marbella*

Hi everyone

My name is Dominika and I have moved to Marbella less than a week ago so I don't know many people around here. I wondered whether there is anybody who does Salsa and Bachata dancing and would fancy going to a fiesta de baile in a bar called La Clave tonight with me?

I also really like to play beach volley so if somebody has a group and wouldn't mind me tagging along, that would be fantastic
If you fancy doing either of these things or just meeting for a drink or a walk,give me a shout!

Hablo espanol tambien asi que si no hablas ingles, no hay problema


----------



## Sstone

*Just moved to marbella*

hello everyone,

I just moved to the marbella, san pedro area a week ago, althoug i've been here many times before it feels different now that I am ''living'' here. 

I'm starting at the new university of marbella (MIUC) in october but untill then I Hope I can make some friends. :fingerscrossed:

I'm 22 & originally from Holland. 

xx:typing:


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

*Festival Sunday 27th  Say yes...*

Hi ladies, hope you've all settled in okay...:

I'm currently living bang on the beach above 3 great bars far enough outside of the port to make it cheap and quiet, with my boyfriend from Argentina who works nights  

I'm trying to write for a living and I'm a beginner at Spanish. When you combine this with a man that sleeps all day bless him, that doesn't leave much options for meeting people. 

I don't venture in to the port much as it's not my scene. BUT there is a free festival on San Pedro beach a week Sunday, there will be music, food, yoga if you're into that.. if you're not then fine there'll be cocktails too and all sorts of free bits and bobs. :roll:

SHALL WE ALL GO???? :llama:
/SNIP/


----------



## dominikac

Hello there  
The festival sounds amazing to me! Did you say next Sunday? We could have a drink sometime during the week as well if you like, would be lovely to meet you 

Dominika


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

Yup next Sunday San Pedro, think it'll definitely be worth a look. 

If you fancy a drink in the week let me know. I go to school weekays 10 - 12 other than that I'm pretty free. 

Where are you living? 

Polly /SNIP/


----------



## dominikac

I've yust wanted to read your reply but it has been deleted! Could you repeat what you said? I'd so love to go to the festival!


----------



## xabiaxica

dominikac said:


> I've yust wanted to read your reply but it has been deleted! Could you repeat what you said? I'd so love to go to the festival!


her reply is still there - well one of them!!

she sent the same one 3 times, so 2 of them have gone, just to keep it tidy - that's all

when members have made 5 good posts the Private Message facility is activated - then you can exchange phone numbers & other personal details safely & privately


it's not allowed anywhere in the public areas for your own safety


----------



## Sstone

dominikac said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Dominika and I have moved to Marbella less than a week ago so I don't know many people around here. I wondered whether there is anybody who does Salsa and Bachata dancing and would fancy going to a fiesta de baile in a bar called La Clave tonight with me?
> 
> I also really like to play beach volley so if somebody has a group and wouldn't mind me tagging along, that would be fantastic
> If you fancy doing either of these things or just meeting for a drink or a walk,give me a shout!
> 
> Hablo espanol tambien asi que si no hablas ingles, no hay problema



Hi Dominika !

I'm afraid i am to late to join you to the salsa party, but I would love to go with you next time! I can't tell you I am a great salsa dancer haha but i love the music and the company. 

let me know!

x sarah


----------



## Sstone

Polito Boogaloo said:


> Hi ladies, hope you've all settled in okay...:
> 
> I'm currently living bang on the beach above 3 great bars far enough outside of the port to make it cheap and quiet, with my boyfriend from Argentina who works nights
> 
> I'm trying to write for a living and I'm a beginner at Spanish. When you combine this with a man that sleeps all day bless him, that doesn't leave much options for meeting people.
> 
> I don't venture in to the port much as it's not my scene. BUT there is a free festival on San Pedro beach a week Sunday, there will be music, food, yoga if you're into that.. if you're not then fine there'll be cocktails too and all sorts of free bits and bobs. :roll:
> 
> SHALL WE ALL GO???? :llama:
> /SNIP/


Sounds like fun ! I live in san pedro so thats homegame for me!

I'd love to join you, keep me posted. 

(I'm one post away from sending PM's :becky

x sarah


----------



## xabiaxica

Sstone said:


> Sounds like fun ! I live in san pedro so thats homegame for me!
> 
> I'd love to join you, keep me posted.
> 
> (I'm one post away from sending PM's :becky
> 
> x sarah


you do realise that there are 1000s of other threads here with lots of chit chat & information??


why not join in some of those - you'll get to know lots more people too


----------



## XSnPX

Hi to all, 

Just read the posts for next Sunday and the festival in San Pedro sounds amazing and would love to meet up and tag along if possible to meet and say hi  

Maybe we can arrange all to meet somewhere that is convenient for all who would like to join?

Let me know.

Benoit x


----------



## Sstone

xabiachica said:


> you do realise that there are 1000s of other threads here with lots of chit chat & information??
> 
> 
> why not join in some of those - you'll get to know lots more people too


What exactly do you mean ? Ofcourse I realize that. Is it not allowed to post twice in the same thread a day? If so, i'm sorry didn't know that ! :redface:

X Sarah


----------



## dominikac

Sarah: I am going dancing on Friday to the chiringuito called La Dolce vita on the beach El Cable..the atmosphere is really nice there, the only flaw is that it is about 20 minutes walk from the Marbella centre. On Saturday I might also go dancing to La Clave which is in the very centre. In both cases, you are welcome to join!
Everybody: Would you fancy meeting up on Wednesday at about 4 and go to the beach? We could get to know each other that way and organize stuff for Sunday! 
Let me know what you think 
x


----------



## kat212

Just seen all the messages!! Wish i could join you all, the feria sounds fun but im away this weekend! Hopefully can arrange another time to meet!
I love salsa too &#55357;&#56451;
Have fun!


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

Sarah Dominik 

I'm working a boat party until about 6 then we dock in Marbella this Wednesday, where would you all think of meeting. I'll happily join you after, Wednesday is my other half's night off too so it's perfect for me as long as you're all still out an about after 6? 

I'm about 3 posts away from PMs and soooo guilty of attempting double posting, it's a tough rule ...


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

XSnPX said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just read the posts for next Sunday and the festival in San Pedro sounds amazing and would love to meet up and tag along if possible to meet and say hi
> 
> Maybe we can arrange all to meet somewhere that is convenient for all who would like to join?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Benoit x


Hi Benoit 

Where's convenient for you? Are you free Wednesday aswell?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Polito Boogaloo said:


> I'm about 3 posts away from PMs and soooo guilty of attempting double posting, it's a tough rule ...


Xabiachica would soon rumble you on a double post!!
It's not a tough rule. One of the reasons that rule exists is so that the site doesn't become a find- a -friend, find -a -partner type site because that's not the predominant objective of this forum.
Sooo anything else you could contribute would be welcome, like any insight into how you've found Spain, Spanish people, Spanish food, Spanish transport, Spanish night life, Spanish lessons etc etc 
It all goes towards making the site more interesting and a better resource.

BTW be sure to let someone know where you're going before you meet "strangers"


----------



## brocher

Sstone said:


> What exactly do you mean ? Ofcourse I realize that. Is it not allowed to post twice in the same thread a day? If so, i'm sorry didn't know that ! :redface:
> 
> X Sarah


You can post on the same thread as often as you want. What was being suggested is that you join in some other threads, too. That way you, and all the others, will soon reach your five posts for PM's but you may also be able to help others with questions, "meet" some more people or maybe learn some other stuff of help/ interest to you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

> Originally Posted by *Sstone*
> _What exactly do you mean ? Ofcourse I realize that. Is it not allowed to post twice in the same thread a day? If so, i'm sorry didn't know that ! :redface:
> 
> X Sarah_


I was replying to Polito who said s/he was sorely tempted to double post


----------



## Sstone

brocher said:


> You can post on the same thread as often as you want. What was being suggested is that you join in some other threads, too. That way you, and all the others, will soon reach your five posts for PM's but you may also be able to help others with questions, "meet" some more people or maybe learn some other stuff of help/ interest to you.


Ooh I understand now. But to be honest I'm fairly new to the whole ''forum'' thing. 
Once I got it all figured out I'll be sure to join in on some other discussions too! 

Thanks for the tip

x sarah


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

I understand it's not a "tough rule", excuse my flippancy  I'm new to the land of forums... 

I'm sure Xabiachica will help me stay within the lines yes   I'm impressed at the level of caution and snipping actually. Nice to know it's a well thought out system. 

As far as other posts go could someone wiser than me suggest some for the Marbella area? I'm not exactly a digital diva at all 

Thank yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu. 

And Again little festival Sunday day time... San Pedro yup yup yup yup


----------



## xabiaxica

Polito Boogaloo said:


> I understand it's not a "tough rule", excuse my flippancy  I'm new to the land of forums...
> 
> I'm sure Xabiachica will help me stay within the lines yes   I'm impressed at the level of caution and snipping actually. Nice to know it's a well thought out system.
> 
> As far as other posts go could someone wiser than me suggest some for the Marbella area? I'm not exactly a digital diva at all
> 
> Thank yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> And Again little festival Sunday day time... San Pedro yup yup yup yup


scroll down the page a bit & you'll see some links to other 'Marbella' threads


----------



## dominikac

Hi Polly

The festival seems to be happening bothe days..Saturday and Sunday..are you only interested in going on Sunday or would you fancy Saturday too? There is some interesting stuff on Saturday! We could meet tomorrow to discuss it if you like? With Sarah as well if she is free? 

Dominika


----------



## Sstone

To Everyone,

Im going away This weekend unexpactedly. So i Wont be able to attend the festival . But im free to meet up tommorow.! X


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Polito Boogaloo said:


> I understand it's not a "tough rule", excuse my flippancy  I'm new to the land of forums...
> 
> I'm sure Xabiachica will help me stay within the lines yes   I'm impressed at the level of caution and snipping actually. Nice to know it's a well thought out system.
> 
> As far as other posts go could someone wiser than me suggest some for the Marbella area? I'm not exactly a digital diva at all
> 
> Thank yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> And Again little festival Sunday day time... San Pedro yup yup yup yup


Click here. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-marbella-useful-information.html#post4698810
You can't get easier than that!


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

Lets meet tomorrow 

Where is good for you? 

I'm a little closer to San Pedro than the port but both are walking distance for me. I also live above a couple of lovely bar/cafes on the beach if you fancy meeting out of town? 

Polly 


PS thank you for the earlier links guys above, I'll get the hang of this any day now...


----------



## enlivend

Hi.

I moved out here from the UK two weeks ago, to start a new job, and reckon it's about time I started meeting people. The festival at San Pedro tomorrow sounds good - but alas I'm a bit constrained as I have to drive down to the airport mid afternoon and switch my rental car. When are people meeting up?

- nick


----------



## dominikac

Hi there,

My name is Dominika and I moved to Marbella about 3 weeks ago..I live close to the centre too so we could maybe go for a drink or to the beach some day if you fancy it?


----------



## dominikac

Welsh63 said:


> Hellooo! Just moved out to Marbella 2 weeks ago!! Got myself a flat share in the old town of Marbella! none of my flatmates speak english only spanish soo it is hard to converse... I am 22 fun, bubbly and easygoing! and looking to meet some people out here! I do enjoy my nightlife etc I am working in a restaurant out here and I am looking to stay til the end of the summer or even longer, no plans


Hi there! My name is Dominika and I moved to Marbella a couple of weeks ago. I also live close to the centre so it would be nice to go for a drink together or to the beach if you fancy it?


----------



## reshmy

Hello, i am reshmy from holand. I am 22 years old. I just moved to marbella and i am looking for people to meet up with. Anyone intrrested?


----------



## reshmy

Hello, my name is reshmy. I am also 22 years old. I just moved here from holand to do the internship and i am looking for people to meet up with. Interested?


----------



## enlivend

reshmy said:


> Hello, i am reshmy from holand. I am 22 years old. I just moved to marbella and i am looking for people to meet up with. Anyone intrrested?


Always interested in meeting people. Can we scare up any more?


----------



## kat212

Hi, if anyone is interested in learning or practicing Spanish I am running an English/Spanish language exchange group this Saturday (meeting in Marbella centre). PM me if you are interested!
languagelinker


----------



## kat212

Hi, if anyone is interested in learning or practicing Spanish I am running an English/Spanish language exchange group this Saturday (meeting in Marbella centre). PM me if you are interested!
languagelinker


----------



## MissGlam

Looking to make female friends
Hi ive been living here in Riviera for about 7 weeks love it here but really would like to make some female friends to hang out with, go shopping, beach, bars in puerto banus or just go out for lunch somewhere.
Im single and 33 yrs old so looking for friends late 20s - late 30s that enjoy the same type of things. Im free most days as my work is online.


----------



## kat212

*This saturday*



MissGlam said:


> Looking to make female friends
> Hi ive been living here in Riviera for about 7 weeks love it here but really would like to make some female friends to hang out with, go shopping, beach, bars in puerto banus or just go out for lunch somewhere.
> Im single and 33 yrs old so looking for friends late 20s - late 30s that enjoy the same type of things. Im free most days as my work is online.


Hi, I'm Kathryn im 30 and living in Calahonda. Not sure if you speak or are learning spanish but I'm running a language exchange group in the centre of Marbella this Saturday. We are a group of girls (2 English, 1 Dutch and 5 Spanish) all aged between 25-35 so it'd be a great opportunity for you to meet people and make friends! Really we all just get together and have a drink and a natter so it doesn't matter if you don't speak Spanish.
PM me if you're interested and i'll give the info.


----------



## lilgem

Hi Kathryn and Missglam
Im Gemma, 35 (but a young 35!) Living in Marbella since last Aug but have found that most of my friends have got attached or moved on. Would like to come to your language group too if thats ok? I speak some spanish and am learning more so be great to meet you all! Looking to meet people to explore and experience spain with..chilling on the beach, cafes, road trips, flamenco dancing, ferias, just generally hang out with  
Be lovely to meet some new people here! Xx


----------



## lilgem

Tried to send private msg to you both but it wont work  sorry im new to all this!


----------



## lilgem

Ahh i think i have to have more posts? But not sure how many?!!  Okay so also I am a primary teacher so have weekends and school hols free! But after school also nice to chill in a cafe and have a chat. So let me know...


----------



## lauren244

*Looking to meet people in spain marbella*

Hi, I've just moved to Marbella, Nueva Andalucia area. I'm looking to meet people as I don't know anyone here at all? If anyone is close by Id be really pleased to meet up  feeling a little lonely ha. I'm from Scotland  

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## AllHeart

lauren244 said:


> Hi, I've just moved to Marbella, Nueva Andalucia area. I'm looking to meet people as I don't know anyone here at all? If anyone is close by Id be really pleased to meet up  feeling a little lonely ha. I'm from Scotland
> 
> Thanks
> Lauren


 Hi Lauren. Welcome to the forum. 

There are lots of people on this forum looking to make friends in Marbella. I ran a search for you on the forum that have titles with 'Marbella,' and there are lots of hits. Here they are:

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results

I hope those are helpful for you.


----------



## lauren244

Hi! I've just moved 22 from Scotland! Would meet up with anyone to have some company haha? If anyone is around? I'm in Marbella?


----------



## kat212

Hi Lauren we've got a language exchange group running in marbella and we meet most weeks. Its not a serious language exchange it usually ends up just being like a lunch between friends but we're aged between 20-39 and we're a mix of Spanish, English and Dutch girls. We're meeting this friday evening for dinner and then out for a few drinks in Marbella centre so feel free to pm me for more info if you'd like to come along!
Hope the move went well and you're enjoying Marbella! Kat x


----------



## lauren244

Hi Kat, i tired to send you a PM but it didn't seem to work, Id love to come along on friday if thats okay? Im not sure how to contact you as I'm new to this and i don't know why it won't let me PM you :S?

Thanks Lauren x


----------



## xabiaxica

lauren244 said:


> Hi Kat, i tired to send you a PM but it didn't seem to work, Id love to come along on friday if thats okay? Im not sure how to contact you as I'm new to this and i don't know why it won't let me PM you :S?
> 
> Thanks Lauren x


you need at least 5 good posts before the PM facility is activated


----------



## AllHeart

I feel sorry for the guys posting here who want to hang out, but there are girls who want to be amongst girls.  Ladies, if you exclude males, you've reduced your chances of friendship by about 50%. In my half century on Planet Earth, I have learned that males can be excellent friends too. Maybe you can give these guys a chance? Just a thought.


----------



## lauren244

xabiachica said:


> you need at least 5 good posts before the PM facility is activated


Ah okay! Thank you


----------



## kat212

Hi sorry if it seems we're excluding men it didnt mean to be like that at all its just the language exchange group started off as a group of girls and has continued, im hoping to organise a mixed group in the new year as there are a few guys that want to come along so pm if you're interested too and i'll let you know any plans! Also feel free to go to my website languagelinker if you are interested in doing a language exchange.


----------



## piliwapis

Hello!! I'm from Marbella and I would like to meet new people  I love doing sport, playing pool and having a drink  I would be nice to meet you. 

See you soon


----------



## piliwapis

Hello everyone! 
I'm 26 years old and I'm originally from Marbella. I would like to meet people from everywhere and having great time. I love playing padel, walking on the mountain and do activities outdoor. 
I also could teach you some bars where we can play pool and minisocker  I know that Marbella has places so expensive but this is becouse the cheapest one are hidden ;P jiji 
See you!


----------



## kat212

Hi Piliwapis we have a big group of friends here (all girls and a mix of ages from 22-40 years and all interests) and I also have a language exchange group running! 
Feel free to send me a private message if you would like to join us and i'll let you know when we are next meeting! 
Kathryn x


----------



## piliwapis

Hi Kat! Thank you so much for helping me.
I'm new in this page so I don't know how it works yet....I can't find how I can send you a private message..! haha sorry..! 

My email is piliwapis at hotmail dot com (I can't write the whole email) I would be greatful to join up with you. 
See you soon!


----------



## jehunt

Hello everyone! I'm a bit late to this thread but I've just moved over to Marbella (yesterday, in fact!!) to work as a language assistant in two of the local schools. I'm 21 and from New Zealand/Britain originally. Would love to tag along to any activities if there are some in the future, as my Spanish is not quittteeee at the level necessary for true banter with the locals, ha! I'm yet to find a flat but hoping to remain pretty central  Looks like I'll have to get my posting game on to get to sending private mails but I'll start getting involved now haha!


----------



## jehunt

Hey Lauren! I'm not sure if this post is still active so to speak, but I've just moved to Marbella from New Zealand (originally from the UK). I'm 21 and working as a language assistant in a couple of the schools here, in central Marbella. Let me know if you want to grab a coffee or whatever - my Spanish is defs not up to scratch for proper socialising with the locals yet ha so would be great to meet some other expats!


----------



## jehunt

Hello everyone! I know i'm a bit late to this post, but if any of you are still in Marbella I've just moved here (yesterday, in fact!!) I'm a 21-year-old New Zealander/British originally, working as a language teacher in two of the local schools in central Marbella. Would love to meet some other expats as my Spanish skills aren't quite up to scratch for proper socialising with the locals yet, haha!


----------



## jehunt

kat212 said:


> Hi, I'm Kathryn im 30 and living in Calahonda. Not sure if you speak or are learning spanish but I'm running a language exchange group in the centre of Marbella this Saturday. We are a group of girls (2 English, 1 Dutch and 5 Spanish) all aged between 25-35 so it'd be a great opportunity for you to meet people and make friends! Really we all just get together and have a drink and a natter so it doesn't matter if you don't speak Spanish.
> PM me if you're interested and i'll give the info.


Hellllo everyone! Know I'm a little late to this thread but I've just moved to Marbella as a language assistant in two of the local schools - I'm from New Zealand/Britain originally and would love to meet some other expats if you're all still meeting up; my Spanish is not quite up to scratch for meaningful socialising with the locals.. yet!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kat212

Hi yep we're all still meeting! Only thing is everyone is now really busy for christmas and most of us are going out of the country but we have loads of plans for in the new year to visit places as well as spa days and im sure some nights out! We're a group of English, Spanish and Dutch so we speak a mix of English and Spanish which is great. Feel free to pm me and i'll get in contact in the new year to arrange to meet up! Kat x


----------



## lauren244

jehunt said:


> Hey Lauren! I'm not sure if this post is still active so to speak, but I've just moved to Marbella from New Zealand (originally from the UK). I'm 21 and working as a language assistant in a couple of the schools here, in central Marbella. Let me know if you want to grab a coffee or whatever - my Spanish is defs not up to scratch for proper socialising with the locals yet ha so would be great to meet some other expats!


Hey! Yeah I'll easy meet up for a coffee or anything soon, are you able to send private mails yet? If so send me one and I'll get in contact with you


----------



## Emilio San

Hola everyone!!! I´m really interested if there is any exchange group around Marbella. Although I was born here 28 years ago, I´ve been living in other cities for more than 10 years, and is time for me now to enjoy this incredible city. So, if there is any group to meet people an dhave around, please just let me know!


----------



## Benj23

Hey, Ive not longed moved to Marbella, I don't know many people here so was seeing if anyone fancied meeting up. Im 27, from the UK. If anyone is around let me know?


----------



## jehunt

lauren244 said:


> Hey! Yeah I'll easy meet up for a coffee or anything soon, are you able to send private mails yet? If so send me one and I'll get in contact with you


Whoops so sorry I only just saw this! Bit of a rookie on here haha, and hello to everyone else who has posted since  I think I can private message now, I will investigate! Is anyone here over Christmas/NYE?


----------



## artlover

*Introduction*

Hello!
I just move to Spain, near Marbella. I am in my late 40's originally from Belgium and I am an artist. I am here to stay, very open-minded to meet other artist and expats. If anyone knows any artist association, clubs or organisations please let me know. 
Saludo to all
Chris


----------



## xabiaxica

artlover said:


> Hello!
> I just move to Spain, near Marbella. I am in my late 40's originally from Belgium and I am an artist. I am here to stay, very open-minded to meet other artist and expats. If anyone knows any artist association, clubs or organisations please let me know.
> Saludo to all
> Chris


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a long-running thread for meeting people in Marbella - maybe some of the members will be able to help you


----------



## Evginy

Hola! me and some friends are gonna meet for a picnic on the 6th of January at 14:00 on the beach "de la Venus" in the center of Marbella near the elephant - https://goo.gl/maps/HZStp. 
Everybody is welcome. 
Bring food, drinks and games to share. 
Un abrazo!


----------



## Evginy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/539071036200538/


----------



## Benj23

Hi mcgarry! Are you still in marbella? I'm now unfortunately the new guy in town and in exactly the same position that you mentioned in your post, all be it 8 months ago!  moved over with my girlfriend and also missing a bit of male company, watching the football, meeting for a pint etc.be great too meet up! Thanks Ben


----------



## Paris23x

Hello everybody!!  my name is Paris I'm 23 female and moving to marbella I will be out there next week and would really like to make some friends out there I'm going to miss not having girlfriends to go shopping with having a glass of wine with haha I'm moving from the uk and can't wait to meet new people I'm new to this site so just getti g use to it and see from the post your all doing ok would be great to hear back from someone x


----------



## lauren244

Hey Paris! I'm here just now so let me know when you arrive. I know how it feels! Kat organises the language exchange group but I'm not sure when since everyone's been home for Christmas/new year but we can easy do something till then


----------



## Paris23x

lauren244 said:


> Hey Paris! I'm here just now so let me know when you arrive. I know how it feels! Kat organises the language exchange group but I'm not sure when since everyone's been home for Christmas/new year but we can easy do something till then


Ahh great thankyou so much that's made my day haha  what are you doing for work out there ? I'll be over Thursday next week, would be nice to meet and talk thankyou Lauren xx


----------



## lauren244

Paris23x said:


> Ahh great thankyou so much that's made my day haha  what are you doing for work out there ? I'll be over Thursday next week, would be nice to meet and talk thankyou Lauren xx


That's no problem  once you've posted on this 5 times you can private mail. So send me your number and Ill get in touch when you get here  xx


----------



## Paris23x

Aww great ill give that a go x


----------



## Paris23x

Sorry to be a pain guys new to this site how do I private message I have now sent over 5 posts x


----------



## lauren244

Paris23x said:


> Sorry to be a pain guys new to this site how do I private message I have now sent over 5 posts x


That's okay I just sent you one


----------



## nathyoung

I am moving to marbella in a few weeks and I am looking for friends, maybe we could meet up.


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone, i'm arranging a meet up for an English/Spanish language exchange and also for people to make friends at the end of January in Marbella centre. Its for all ages and male or female, everyone welcome!
Feel free to pm me and i can give you the details as soon as I have it organised! Kat x


----------



## Benj23

Hi nath young,

Congrats on your move to sunny Spain. I've recently moved across from the uk aswel and looking to make some male pals. You can inbox me when you've sent 5 posts. Be good to hear your plans and meet up for a beer or something. Thanks, Ben


----------



## noija

Hi. Im looking to meet some new people to hang out with  I have been living here in Puerto Banus(Marbella) for two years now but most of my friends have now moved back to their home countries. Unfortunately i don´t meet any new people through my job. I speak swedish, english and bad spanish


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone just to give you all an update, im arranging a big language exchange/meet people Marbella event for 7th Feb. Im just organising it with the venue at the moment and as soon as confirmed i'll let you know exact details of where and when. Feel free to pm me though in the meantime if you want to know more about the groups I have running.


----------



## Paris23x

Hi noija send 4 more posts and I can private message you I'm moving over in a week and spoke to jess and Lauren on here and arranging to meet with them be nice to chat to you too x


----------



## noija

I need to post more to get private messages?


----------



## xabiaxica

noija said:


> I need to post more to get private messages?


that's correct - when the software detects you as an active member with enough good posts, the facility will be automatically activated


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hmmmm, 


> After posting 5 *good* messages we upgrade members


 from the rules

Have you not got anything to say about Marbella that others might find interesting/ useful?
Good/ bad cafe or bar
Where to look for a job/ friends/ nice cakes
Nice place to visit
Buses/ trains
Driving/ parking in Marbella
Price of flats
Tips on learning Spanish......

Anything?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmmm,
> from the rules
> 
> Have you not got anything to say about Marbella that others might find interesting/ useful?
> Good/ bad cafe or bar
> Where to look for a job/ friends/ nice cakes
> Nice place to visit
> Buses/ trains
> Driving/ parking in Marbella
> Price of flats
> Tips on learning Spanish......
> 
> Anything?


and that's why they have been removed...


----------



## xabiaxica

hello all you Marbella members!

someone needs your advice here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/656202-passport-photos-marbella.html


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone i have now confirmed the language exchange/meet people Marbella event for Saturday 7th Feb in the centre of Marbella! Please pm me if you'd like to come along and I'll send you the details of where it is, we're expecting a lot of people so should be fun! Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Isobella

I am not a conspiracy theorist but this thread feels like a forum within a forum. Why all the PM's:confused2: it is not exactly a secret meeting is it?

I thought it may be of interest to MI5. Could be a sort of covert way of communicating for ISiS getting buried in an innocent forum and posting in code:behindsofa:


----------



## kat212

Dam my cover has been blown hahaha!! 
Sorry i said to pm me as I was told not to put links on this page because of spam, but if you go to my facebook page LanguageLinker or my website (of the same name) you can see the info with a link to the location of the venue and a full write up about the event.
But to give the main info: The language exchange/meet people Marbella event will be held on Sat 7th Feb from 3.30-5.30pm at Yamas restaurant in the centre of Marbella. Its 5? per person which includes a drink and a tapa!
Just let me know if you'd like to come along!


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone just a quick reminder that our language exchange/meet people Marbella event is this Saturday 7th Feb at 3.30pm in Yamas Restaurant (centre of Marbella), please just let me know if you'd like to come along and i'll put your name down! Feel free to come along with friends/family, everyone is welcome! For more info just search for LanguageLinker.


----------



## Ballerina88

Hi all 

Pfff found this page a day to late i see, how was the meet up yesterday?=)

Short introduction of me:
I'm a energetic, sociable and happy 26 year old girl from the beautiful Scandinavian country Norway and who has lived here on the coast for over one year. I moved here on my own and now that most people I have met have moved back home I feel the need for expanding my social network 

I'm also job hunting so my days can get quite so long whether I fill them with interests like training, dance, books, horses, sun, shopping and a hole lot more 

Anyone up for a coffee or something this week? 

Hope to hear/meet other who`s up for some new friendships, and hope you all had a good weekend even tho the weather wasn't so pretty


----------



## kat212

Hi! Hope you're having a good weekend even though its freeeeezing! Meet up went great thanks we had 35 people then after about 10 of us stayed out for dinner, everyone was really friendly and we all had a great time! 
Not to worry though we've got loads more meet ups planned, if you 'like' my facebook page under the name LanguageLinker all the meet ups and events are being posted on there. We've got a flamenco tapas night in Fuengirola, walks, drinks in Marbella, trip to Malaga and all sorts planned! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## kat212

Hi everyone, I have a language exchange/meet new people group meeting for a coffee this Saturday 21st Feb at 11.30am at Garum Restaurant on the paseo maritimo in Marbella centre. Feel free to contact me if you'd like to join us. 
Everyone welcome!


----------



## kat212

Language exchange lunch this Saturday 7th March in Calahonda, limited spaces available so contact me to book you place! You can also find us under LanguageLinker on Facebook.


----------



## ChristaT2312

kat212 said:


> Language exchange lunch this Saturday 7th March in Calahonda, limited spaces available so contact me to book you place! You can also find us under LanguageLinker on Facebook.


Hi, any other dates on the horizon?


----------



## kat212

Hi the next meet up/event will be in July as we're having a break for June (we're getting married so we don't have time over the next month unfortunately)!
Feel free to join my website and facebook page (language linker) and all events and meet ups are posted on there. I dont always remember to post here. 
Also through my website you can find people in this area and meet up with them in between the events we have organised. Its completely free to join my website. 
Hope that helps! Feel free to pm me if you have any more questions.


----------



## ChrisandJulie

*Still looking for friends?*



rubia1 said:


> Hi there I know its been ages since you started this thread, but I have also moved back to this area, Bel Air which is not far from San Pedro. I am also looking to meet new people, and join some activitie groups etc.


Hi,

We are also looking to meet new people. I´am English and my wife is Canadian, aged 28 and 36.

We live in San Pedro.

Let us know if you would like to meet up!


----------



## ChrisandJulie

*Still looking for friends?*



EmilyL said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Me and my husband (33 & 34 y o) moved to Marbella in September and we would really like to meet some new people! Are there any planned meet ups? Or perhaps we could organize something after the holidays.
> 
> /Emily


Hi,

We are also looking to meet new people. I´am English and my wife is Canadian, aged 28 and 36.

We live in San Pedro.

Let us know if you would like to meet up!


----------



## ChrisandJulie

*Still looking for friends?*



amy24 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for new friends in (or around) Marbella. I recently moved here and don't know many people outside of my job yet. I'm 25 and live in Marbella centre.


Hi,

We are also looking to meet new people. I´am English and my wife is Canadian, aged 28 and 36.

We live in San Pedro.

Let us know if you would like to meet up!


----------



## manu777

*Looking for a shared room /flat*

Hello All, My name is Manu and its nice to be here in this friends group . For reasons of work, me and my friend like to move to Marbella. We are both 27 years of age, both men. We are looking for a small apartment or shared flat near to center of Marbella (about 20 minutes walk is fine).Looking for rent long term as well. Please help us guys as it is Really Urgent. Thank you. I wish to meet new friends too as well.


----------



## Miss_Marbella

Hi Amy!!
You got one 
I'm Annie nice to meet you. I was considering posting a similar thing myself!! I'm moving end of August. Flying out soon to sort apartment etc xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Miss_Marbella said:


> Hi Amy!!
> You got one
> I'm Annie nice to meet you. I was considering posting a similar thing myself!! I'm moving end of August. Flying out soon to sort apartment etc xx


Hopefully if she's still in Marbella, she's made some friends after 5 years there


----------



## Martabcn

I recommend you use apps like tinder or meetup, with this second one you can find people for doing different activities, such us sports, languages exchanges, etc. I use both of them in Barcelona and my social life is better


----------



## Miss_Marbella

Martabcn said:


> I recommend you use apps like tinder or meetup, with this second one you can find people for doing different activities, such us sports, languages exchanges, etc. I use both of them in Barcelona and my social life is better


U know tinder is for dating though right??


----------



## Niniani

*Friends in Fuengirola/Mijas*

Hi All we have recently moved to Fuengirola/Mijas looking for english speaking friends who like to socialise, go out dancing, bbq, go on mini trips around Andalucia, play sports etc etc and also salsa/bachata dancers. We are a young couple, IT professionals, used to live in the UK and teach salsa and bachata, we like to live and eat healthy and be active. We've been living in Spain for 1,5 year now but its hard to find english speaking friends and dancers. We go regularly to Atrevete and other salsa clubs /SNIP/. Any like minded people out there ? 

Ania & Alberto


----------

